# conectar un rele con el puerto paralelo



## Emmanuel73 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hola me gustaria por favor que me ayuden a hacer lo siguiente debido a que me encanta, pero no se como hacerlo:

primero quiero colocar un led al puerto paralelo y hacer que este se encienda, pero tengo los siguientes problemas:

medi con un tester y el puerto paralelo tira 4.20V ( yo pense que eran 5 pero buen..) y conecto una patita al pin numero 25 y otra del 2 al 8 pero no enciendo nunca. hice este programa en c

#include <dos.h>
void main ()
{
outportb (0x378,0xff)
}
y el tester me indica que hay electricidad, pero no se por que no me funciona.
Desda ya muchas gracias, y diculpen mi ignorancia, pero recien estoy aprendiendo en esto. chau.


----------



## mabauti (Mar 16, 2007)

leete este topico:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about3890.html


----------



## Apollo (Mar 17, 2007)

Mensaje movido a Interfases y Programación.

Saludos


----------

